# Clam Snouts



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I did a search . . . and it says HOW to keep this little goodies on the hook (elastic string, pantyhose, etc) but not WHAT these are. Where do I get these apparent wonders of 21st century bait?


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

EZ-TIE,,loca tackle should have it


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

no, no, haha . . . I need to know what clam snouts are. If I shuck a clam, is it a specific part of its anatomy?


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

I bought it from Walmart for $3.50 in St. Marys county/ Solomons area.. I think it was from "Mike's bait"? the same guys that sells Canadian Nightcrawlers.. I tried it out, but didn't catch anything with it.. What fish bites clam snouts?




fingersandclaws said:


> I did a search . . . and it says HOW to keep this little goodies on the hook (elastic string, pantyhose, etc) but not WHAT these are. Where do I get these apparent wonders of 21st century bait?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

In essence clam snouts are the arse of a little neck clam. It's their discharge. Some people call the tongue-like appendage the snout but it's really the tubular appendage.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

so, what do you catch with it?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks catman. so fish like clam poop. it all makes sense now


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Armyguy said:


> so, what do you catch with it?


In the bay they're good for perch,spot and croaker. In the ocean they'll catch just about any bottom feeder. Back in the day we'd buy a whole bu basket of the clams for under $5.00, put them in a bucket, smash them up with a baseball bat and use it to chum for rock. The meat of the clam was used as bait and just drifted w/o any weight in the chum slick. Pretty effective.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Clam snouts are awesome catfish bait. Unfortunately since Shepard's B&T closed I can't find em here in Northern Va..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1fishinmusician said:


> Clam snouts are awesome catfish bait. Unfortunately since Shepard's B&T closed I can't find em here in Northern Va..


Yes sire, they make excellent catfish bait. Shame you can't find them. They're pretty common up here.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

hey fingersandclaws....doy uo even go to fingers in gaithersburg? is that place any good? i havent been there but heard it's not cheap..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Rod and Reel on the way to PLO usually has them as does the last 7come11 in Lexington Park.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

StupidJet,

I own Fingers and Claws. Cheap is relative . . . a can of Coke costs 18 cents per can at COSTCO, but cost 1$ in a machine. No one says anything about that. We have great food, at prices comprable to other restaurants. Hope to see you around.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL...whoops...yeah, i hear a lot about it, my buddy and his wife love the place, i just have never been.


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

alterntive to clam snouts I've had good luck with: I buy a bag of clams in the shell at the local seafood market, then break them open on the pier and hook them. They are much meatier than the snouts and I've had much better luck for coakers and even stripers. Part of the clam body is tough and holds the hook ok, but sometimes I wrap a rubber band around it to hold it on for longer casting. Give it a try.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

catman said:


> In essence clam snouts are the arse of a _little neck clam_. It's their discharge. Some people call the tongue-like appendage the snout but it's really the tubular appendage.


When I was young, we too would get a bushel of clams and chum with them from a boat we rented at SPSP. They were NOT, however littleneck clams, but softshelled clams - AKA manoe clams. Back then, Marylanders seldom ate them, but they were hugely popular in New England. Nowadays, we eat them here, and as a result, they have gotten pricey. They sure were great perch catchers, as well as stripers.

Tight lines


----------

